# Changing from Tourist Visa to Bridging Visa A



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

hi all greetings

I have just recently arrived in Australia on a tourist visa which was issued with multiple entry. I have the following questions:

1. I understand that my status on tourist visa wont expire after 3 months of stay. May I know how to change the tourist visa status to Bridging Visa A? 

2. Specifically, I am always confused with the term substantive visa. 
Do I need to apply for a substantive visa first before I can apply for bridging visa A?

3. If so, how do I apply for a substantive visa with a tourist visa status?

4. Can I apply Bridging Visa via online?

Thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You are on a substantive visa. 

I don't think it is possible to apply for a Bridging Visa A - they are a by product of applying for another visa application.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

*^ as ampk said, you won't get a bridging visa unless you apply for another substansative visa.

If you are eligible for and apply for another substansative visa and the current visa expires before a decision is made on your new visa then you will go onto a bridging visa A, assuming you are in the country.

"A substantive temporary visa is any visa other than a bridging visa, criminal justice or enforcement visa, which allows the visa holder to remain temporarily in Australia."


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am pretty sure it can be possible that they can apply for a Bridging Visa E - but that would be crazy!

But I have seen a lot of crazy!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You are on a tourist visa, which is a substantive visa. 

You can’t apply for a bridging visa, unless you also validly apply in Australia for another substantive visa that can be granted while you are in Australia. 

Why do you want a bridging visa?


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

ampk said:


> You are on a substantive visa.
> 
> I don't think it is possible to apply for a Bridging Visa A - they are a by product of applying for another visa application.


noted with thanks but I have heard quite a number of tourist visa holders who are able to obtain a bridging visa A.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

CCMS said:


> You are on a tourist visa, which is a substantive visa.
> 
> You can't apply for a bridging visa, unless you also validly apply in Australia for another substantive visa that can be granted while you are in Australia.
> 
> Why do you want a bridging visa?


To possibly extend the stay and be able to work on Bridging Visa A?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You can apply for another tourist visa or any other visa that you qualify for, unless you have a “no further stay condition” on your current visa. You cannot apply for a BVA or obtain work rights in your current situation. Maybe go and see a Registered Migration Agent to discuss your options?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

dbx0000 said:


> noted with thanks but I have heard quite a number of tourist visa holders who are able to obtain a bridging visa A.


Because they have applied for another visa as well.

If you hold a tourist visa and you apply for an 820/801 defacto visa you will be granted a bridging visa A as well. This way when your current visa expires you can lawfully remain in the country whilst immigration make sure a decision on the 820/801 application. If that applications unsuccessful the BVA will then terminate shortly after (depending on a few things but again symantics in comparison with this conversation).

A bridging visa is just that. A visa designed to bridge between 2 other visas in order to remain lawful (I'm not going into BVE as that's another kettle of fish).


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

ampk said:


> I am pretty sure it can be possible that they can apply for a Bridging Visa E - but that would be crazy!
> 
> But I have seen a lot of crazy!


Interesting little unknown (to ME) category of BVE ,

A Bridging visa E (BVE) is a temporary visa that allows you to stay in Australia while you finalise your immigration matter or make arrangements to leave Australia.

There are two types of BVEs:
Bridging (General) visa (subclass 050) - generally if you are currently unlawful, the holder of a BVE 050 or the holder of a BVD 041.
Bridging (Protection Visa Applicant) visa (subclass 051) - used in limited circumstances for eligible non-citizens (as specified by the Regulations) who are not prevented from making a bridging visa application under the Migration Act or Regulations.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

CCMS said:


> You can apply for another tourist visa or any other visa that you qualify for, unless you have a "no further stay condition" on your current visa. You cannot apply for a BVA or obtain work rights in your current situation. Maybe go and see a Registered Migration Agent to discuss your options?


My existing tourist visa has no restriction and therefore there isnt "no further stay condition" stated.

So there are different categories of tourist visas? I cant think of another visa category that i can apply for beside the partner visa.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Mania said:


> Because they have applied for another visa as well.
> 
> If you hold a tourist visa and you apply for an 820/801 defacto visa you will be granted a bridging visa A as well. This way when your current visa expires you can lawfully remain in the country whilst immigration make sure a decision on the 820/801 application. If that applications unsuccessful the BVA will then terminate shortly after (depending on a few things but again symantics in comparison with this conversation).
> 
> A bridging visa is just that. A visa designed to bridge between 2 other visas in order to remain lawful (I'm not going into BVE as that's another kettle of fish).


Noted with thanks


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

dbx0000 said:


> My existing tourist visa has no restriction and therefore there isnt "no further stay condition" stated.
> 
> So there are different categories of tourist visas? I cant think of another visa category that i can apply for beside the partner visa.


As your intention is to stay onshore to achieve working conditions a visitor visa isn't really applicable to you as that's not what a visitor visa is for

Are you eligible for a working holiday visa?

Do you have any specific skills or qualifications? Electrician, doctor, nurse, mechanic?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

dbx0000 said:


> noted with thanks but I have heard quite a number of tourist visa holders who are able to obtain a bridging visa A.


With all due respect you don't know how the system works - key word is obtain.

Now when you explain how you will "apply" for a Bridging Visa A, let me know as I am very interested.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

dbx0000 said:


> noted with thanks but I have heard quite a number of tourist visa holders who are able to obtain a bridging visa A.


You've heard wrong or you have misunderstood what you've heard. Forget about bridging visas. You are here on a tourist visa, presumably with the purpose of having a holiday. If you want to know what options may be available to you, your best bet is to get some professional advice and not listen to fairy tales and rumours.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

hi folks greetings once again

I have met up a group of farm workers who arrived australia on tourist visas initially. They applied for protection visa 866 from the tourist visas and now they are on BVA.

_I have taken snapshot of their VEVO status for three of them and i will type of of them as below:

Visa Description - Bridging
Visa Status: In Effect
Family Name
Given name(s)

Entitlements

Work Entitlements

The visa holder has unlimited work rights

Study Entitlements

The visa holder has unlimited study rights

Personal details

Passport/Immicars Number

Visa Applicant

Primary

Location

Onshore

Visa Detaills

Visa Grant Number

Visa Grant date

** March 2017

Visa Class / Subclass

WA/010

Entries Allowed

No Travel

Period of Stay

Indefinite

Visa type

Bridging Visa_

In short, I am FULLY CONFIDENCE one can get a BVA from tourist visa and in this particular case, the substantive visa is 866.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

No one said you couldn't get a BVA from a tourist visa.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

That doesn't contradict any information that you have been provided. 
As has been mentioned to get a bridging visa you need to be onshore on a substantive visa (such as a tourist visa) and then apply for a visa such as the protection in the example you gave and the bridging visa will kick in at the end of your tourist visa. you don't technically apply for it individually.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Bridging visa application made in association with a substantive visa application*

A person who makes a valid application, in Australia, for a substantive visa of a kind that can be granted while the person is in Australia, also makes an "automatic" application for a BVA, BVC or BVE (depending on their circumstances and status)._

Note that there are some exceptions to this rule.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

It sounds to me like you want to stay and work in Australia.

There are visas designed for this, the brdiging visa is not one. Maybe you should look for the legal way to stay instead of wasting immigration resources applying for a visa you are not going to be granted?

If yo apply for a protection visa and it gets rejected getting any visa in the future, in any country, will turn out more complex (even tourist visas).


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Helene said:


> It sounds to me like you want to stay and work in Australia.
> 
> There are visas designed for this, the brdiging visa is not one. Maybe you should look for the legal way to stay instead of wasting immigration resources applying for a visa you are not going to be granted?
> 
> If yo apply for a protection visa and it gets rejected getting any visa in the future, in any country, will turn out more complex (even tourist visas).





dbx0000 said:


> To possibly extend the stay and be able to work on Bridging Visa A?


I have said so earlier.

I am NOT legally trained but and as far as i know, I am eligible to apply for that visa category whether or not if my application will be approved. In other words, in the eyes of the law, I am a law abiding resident of australia during this period of stay.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

And what purpose would it serve you to only extend your stay by a limited time before having to leave? What then?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

dbx0000 said:


> I have said so earlier.
> 
> I am NOT legally trained but and as far as i know, I am eligible to apply for that visa category whether or not if my application will be approved. In other words, in the eyes of the law, I am a law abiding resident of australia during this period of stay.


If you are a genuine refugee, fine.

If you are falsely applying for a protection visa just so you can stay here and work on a bridging visa, then you are abusing the system, wasting taxpayer's money and insulting genuine refugees.

Every time someone games the system they make it so much harder for those who find themselves in terrible circumstances and who genuinely need protection.

It seems to me you're well briefed about your options. If this is a racket, I'm sure the authorities will catch on soon enough.

If not, I wish you luck.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, I agree that it is up to the respective authority to sort out the garbage and determine who are the genuine applicants to seek for political asylum.

Fortunately, there are 5 categories (examples - political, race, religion, etc) to choose from when submitting the 866 applications. 


Thanks all for the feedback.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Only 5 try Domestic Violence - you will have endless options!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

This thread made me die a little bit inside.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

dbx0000 said:


> Yes, I agree that it is up to the respective authority to sort out the garbage and determine who are the genuine applicants to seek for political asylum.
> 
> Fortunately, there are 5 categories (examples - political, race, religion, etc) to choose from when submitting the 866 applications.
> 
> Thanks all for the feedback.


Sorry if I am confused, but from your original post I got the impression you were looking for a way to convert a tourist visa into a bridging visa with work rights.

But now you are claiming you are suffering from prosecution? So why not write a post about protection visas? Just out of interest, what sort of prosecution are you subjected to? Political, race,religion? And you left on a plane with a tourist visa and no one tried to stop you?


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

CCMS said:


> Sorry if I am confused, but from your original post I got the impression you were looking for a way to convert a tourist visa into a bridging visa with work rights.
> 
> But now you are claiming you are suffering from prosecution? So why not write a post about protection visas? Just out of interest, what sort of prosecution are you subjected to? Political, race,religion? And you left on a plane with a tourist visa and no one tried to stop you?





dbx0000 said:


> hi all greetings
> 
> I have just recently arrived in Australia on a tourist visa which was issued with multiple entry. I have the following questions:
> 
> ...


My apologies, perhaps my original post was not phrased as clear as I could but the intention was clear.

To change the status of existing tourist visa to another visa (substantive visa which i was looking for) while being able to remain in australia with BVA after the expiry of tourist visa .

I dont see how anyone could understand differently.

To clear your confusion, the protective visa is the substantive visa which will do the job perfectly. It is incumbent upon the applicant to prove and provide the documents to the respective authority for consideration, and fortunately NOT anyone on the forum to decide. Any applicant who seeks for political asylum doesnt need to be prosecuted again by anyone in this forum.

Thanks again all for the feedback


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

And it is people that try and cheat the system that DIBP is responsible for keeping out of this country. 

Don't think them so naive to not peruse a public forum for such people.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a genuine asylum seeker in my office a few weeks ago. The poor man was absolutely shattered. 

When I read that more than 80 % of onshore protection visa applications from people of a certain nationality are rejected as being false, it makes me very angry. There is clearly a group of people out there who are abusing the protection visa system to come and work in Australia. Your reluctance to share your reason for needing protection makes me suspect you may be one of them. You seem to be more concerned about work than your safety. Please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> And it is people that try and cheat the system that DIBP is responsible for keeping out of this country.
> 
> Don't think them so naive to not peruse a public forum for such people.


You are simply making assumption that the applicant doesnt have the documents to back up the application. The vetting process is very rigorous!!!

You dont get to decide who is qualified and your comments can be dismissed without further reply.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dbx0000 said:


> To clear your confusion, the protective visa is the substantive visa which will do the job perfectly.


I'm not entirely sure how a protective visa can "do the job perfectly".

Usually people in need of protection wouldn't class it as "doing the job perfectly" (I've worked with many refugees back in the UK).

If you are genuinely in need of protection, I hope it goes well for you.

If you're using it to "obtain" a BVA so you can stay here longer and work, then maybe have a read of this first: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...ation-in-your-visa-application-penalties.aspx

Anyone who thinks DIBP are too dumb to sniff out false applications is utterly foolish.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Why risk "a penalty of A$210,000, ten years imprisonment, or both" for a few extra months in the country on a bridging visa? Applying for a visa without care what the outcome is because your goal is simply the bridging visa? You sound like a security risk to me.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

CCMS said:


> I had a genuine asylum seeker in my office a few weeks ago. The poor man was absolutely shattered.
> 
> When I read that more than 80 % of onshore protection visa applications from people of a certain nationality are rejected as being false, it makes me very angry. There is clearly a group of people out there who are abusing the protection visa system to come and work in Australia. Your reluctance to share your reason for needing protection makes me suspect you may be one of them. You seem to be more concerned about work than your safety. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I would think any prospective visa applicant would be very wary of hiring you to handle the visa process. Are you sure the authority didnt award you the license to practise as a Registered Migration Agent by mistake? You are supposed to be advocate for your potential client and yet you seem to enjoy prosecuting him/her in a public forum.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Why risk "a penalty of A$210,000, ten years imprisonment, or both" for a few extra months in the country on a bridging visa? Applying for a visa without care what the outcome is because your goal is simply the bridging visa? You sound like a security risk to me.


And if it's not a genuine visa application then add refused visa to that list which will hinder many visa applications to many countries in the future.

But hey, I'm sure they know what they're doing


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

dbx0000 said:


> You are simply making assumption that the applicant doesnt have the documents to back up the application. The vetting process is very rigorous!!!
> 
> You dont get to decide who is qualified and your comments can be dismissed without further reply.


And it is within my right to report suspicious activity to the authorities.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

dbx0000 said:


> I would think any prospective visa applicant would be very wary of hiring you to handle the visa process. Are you sure the authority didnt award you the license to practise as a Registered Migration Agent by mistake? You are supposed to be advocate for your potential client and yet you seem to enjoy prosecuting him/her in a public forum.


I would never recommend an RMA that falsifies information and commits fraud just to "get the job done."

Any honest person would see who is in the wrong here.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dbx0000 said:


> I would think any prospective visa applicant would be very wary of hiring you to handle the visa process. Are you sure the authority didnt award you the license to practise as a Registered Migration Agent by mistake? You are supposed to be advocate for your potential client and yet you seem to enjoy prosecuting him/her in a public forum.


Hahaha this made me laugh 

CCMS is a very valued member of this community as well as being a very reputable RMA, you've been here for all of 2 days and you seem to know it all.

Good luck "obtaining" your BVA, hope it goes well


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ramah said:


> Hahaha this made me laugh
> 
> CCMS is a very valued member of this community as well as being a very reputable RMA, you've been here for all of 2 days and you seem to know it all.
> 
> Good luck "obtaining" your BVA, hope it goes well


it helps to re-read

Quote:
Originally Posted by CCMS View Post
I had a genuine asylum seeker in my office a few weeks ago. The poor man was absolutely shattered.

When I read that more than 80 % of onshore protection visa applications from people of a certain nationality are rejected as being false, it makes me very angry. There is clearly a group of people out there who are abusing the protection visa system to come and work in Australia. Your reluctance to share your reason for needing protection makes me suspect you may be one of them. You seem to be more concerned about work than your safety. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dbx0000 said:


> it helps to re-read
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CCMS View Post
> ...


I still fail to see your point...


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ramah said:


> I still fail to see your point...


sorry, it is NOT my job to teach how to read in a public forum like this one.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

dbx0000 said:


> sorry, it is NOT my job to teach how to read in a public forum like this one.


The problem is not my reading, it's your lack of understanding.

People were trying to help you but you seem to know it better than everyone else.

Let's not forget this:



dbx0000 said:


> To possibly extend the stay and be able to work on Bridging Visa A?


Tell me, why would someone looking for protection just want an extension of their stay?

Also in reference to this:


dbx0000 said:


> I am a law abiding resident of australia during this period of stay.


Don't be confused, whilst on a visitor visa, you are not a "law abiding resident of Australia" you're in fact a visitor but hey it's not my job to teach how to read and understand either


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

dbx0000 said:


> sorry, it is NOT my job to teach how to read in a public forum like this one.


It seems you are a scam!

I need protection - how do I get a visa? is a question I would expect.

Without re reading your visa is about to expire and you want to apply for a Bridging Visa A - so you can stay and work.

You wanted to say with work rights before you wanted protection on what ever of the 5 categories you can try prove.

P.S. That poster and I can read this forum very well.

And I am happy to elaborate and answer questions as to my comments - just ask - and always happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ramah said:


> The problem is not my reading, it's your lack of understanding.
> 
> People were trying to help you but you seem to know it better than everyone else.
> 
> ...


You have NOT shown to be helpful and I dont wish to be trolled. I can simply dismiss any further comments with no reply


----------



## dbx0000 (Nov 22, 2017)

ampk said:


> It seems you are a scam!
> 
> I need protection - how do I get a visa? is a question I would expect.
> 
> ...


You are worst than anyone by accusing me of being a scammer without evidence. I hereby declare that you are being dismissed from further respond from me


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you my Ex wife? looking for another way to stay in Australia?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought it was clear that we all think this is a scam.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

dbx0000 said:


> You are worst than anyone by accusing me of being a scammer without evidence. I hereby declare that you are being dismissed from further respond from me


I must say, that is the best ever reply I have ever had - only supraman gets close with his wife that is still on the cruse ship getting near you.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

ampk said:


> I must say, that is the best ever reply I have ever had - only supraman gets close with his wife that is still on the cruse ship getting near you.


hahahaha I actually messaged a mod thinking the same thing....


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

If I was seeking protection from prosecution , the last thing I would do is pick an argument on a public forum. Never mind each to their own. I don’t do protection visas by the way. I do some volunteer work. Other than that, I always refer them on.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I did notice a lady the other day I wish could get asylum but is in Australia with a kid or 2 - seems it was a failed marriage and she has little to no option to stay after years it seemed here (being a working members of community).

I very much feel for them.

She just kindly asked for help - very sad at times.


----------



## RobinV (Feb 15, 2018)

I know this thread has been going on for ages, but the laws change nearly as quickly as the weather.
My Thai wife & I have been married for 17 yrs. We have a daughter with dual nationality and passports (Thai & Australian)
I was going to retire to Thailand, then the laws started to change. 
So we are about to move to Australia, wife is using 12 mth touris Visa subclass 600, multiple visits. (Not sure if the 8503 not to be renewed will be included but pretty sure it will).
Myself & daughter no problems we have Australian passports.
Can we apply for Partner Visa (820-801) while in Australia?, and then a bridging visa if her Tourist Visa runs out while being processed???


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Not with the 8503 condition. You would then need an offshore 309 Partner Visa application.


----------



## RobinV (Feb 15, 2018)

Thought so. So we enjoy the holiday visiting my grand kids, then apply on our return to Thailand.
OR
We can start the application now before we leave. I'm not sure how that works. Do I need all of the required docs to apply or is it like an expression of interest? Apply, with as much as we can supply from Thailand, pay the fee and fill in the blanks as we go.
OR do we need all the blanks, dotted i's and crossed T's before we pay?
We need police reports both ends, and from what I can see signed certified true docs or letters from both ends. Will take some time.
Thnks in advance


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You pretty much need all but police and medical at time of application.

Signed and certified is no longer current (seems Japans is stubborn) and about the only documents that need to be witnessed are form 888's.

The rest are "good quality colour scans"


----------



## canelaxelijah (Dec 18, 2017)

*Marrying with a tourist visa*



CCMS said:


> You are on a tourist visa, which is a substantive visa.
> 
> You can't apply for a bridging visa, unless you also validly apply in Australia for another substantive visa that can be granted while you are in Australia.
> 
> Why do you want a bridging visa?


Hi, I am a filipina, 20 years old and currently studying in the Philippines. I have an australian citizen boyfriend for 7 months now and we are going to meet for the first time on May 2018 and stay for 2 weeks in Australia. I am planning to come back on December and we are planning to get married with me having a tourist visa. After getting married I will apply for a bridging visa A for my Partner visa 820. Do you think it is possible? I'm not sure because one of the requirements is being in a de facto relationship for 12 months. Since I am still a student and dont have work I am worrying about the joint accounts which will be part of the requirements and other requirements needed since we haven't lived together that much

thank you and hoping for a reply!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

canelaxelijah said:


> After getting married I will apply for a bridging visa A for my Partner visa 820. Do you think it is possible?


You dont actually *apply* for the bridging visa, it is automatic when you apply for a normal visa, such as the 820.



canelaxelijah said:


> I have an australian citizen boyfriend for 7 months now and we are going to meet for the first time on May 2018 and stay for 2 weeks in Australia. I am planning to come back on December and we are planning to get married with me having a tourist visa.


You might want to consider the PMV 300 visa, due to the short time together.



canelaxelijah said:


> Since I am still a student and dont have work I am worrying about the joint accounts which will be part of the requirements


This is not normally a problem, especially with the PMV option.

A new thread for your future questions might be better than in this particular thread...


----------



## canelaxelijah (Dec 18, 2017)

thank you for replying. and yeah I posted this as a new thread. 

i’m actually not cosidering PMV as much as possible since I have to be offshore when I’m going to apply for it. And my boyfriend, unfortunately is not into waiting for that long. So we are really looking for a quickiest way possible of living with him. 

I’m thinking about we’re going to start on May as a de facto and probably meet at other country or he comes here in the Philippines so that will add up for the evidence. And by the time of December I can apply as a tourist then get married for a Partner Visa. Am I little ambitious here? lol thanks for the help!


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

canelaxelijah said:


> thank you for replying. and yeah I posted this as a new thread.
> 
> i'm actually not cosidering PMV as much as possible since I have to be offshore when I'm going to apply for it. And my boyfriend, unfortunately is not into waiting for that long. So we are really looking for a quickiest way possible of living with him.
> 
> I'm thinking about we're going to start on May as a de facto and probably meet at other country or he comes here in the Philippines so that will add up for the evidence. *And by the time of December I can apply as a tourist then get married for a Partner Visa*. Am I little ambitious here? lol thanks for the help!


Getting married won't lead to you getting a partner visa quicker, I don't think.


----------



## RobinV (Feb 15, 2018)

ampk said:


> Not with the 8503 condition. You would then need an offshore 309 Partner Visa application.


OK. Im preparing that now and will submit it before we leave for Australia on her SubClass 600.

One qsn on her 47sp is a bit confusing. Part F-54 "All your partners other member of their family unit"
Exactly how far down the food chain do we go here??
Grand children?
My siblings husbands/wives?
My cousins, uncles etc?


----------



## saiindia (Feb 9, 2018)

CCMS said:


> You are on a tourist visa, which is a substantive visa.
> 
> You can't apply for a bridging visa, unless you also validly apply in Australia for another substantive visa that can be granted while you are in Australia.
> 
> Why do you want a bridging visa?


Hello Nick,

Could you please guide me,

1) Me ( In Australia ) and my wife ( Was in Australia , presently in India ) having valid 457 VISA (Till Sep-2018) , applied for Baby's 457 visa in the month of Oct-2017.

2) Got VIC 190 sponsorship and applied for the same in Jan-2018 for all of us ( Me, My Wife and Son ), but only got BVA for me, not for my wife and son.

3) Requested DIBP for 457 priority processing and they approved (by email ) for priority on 05-Feb-2018, but no update after that.

4) Can I apply for 600 Visitor Visa for my Baby only ? if yes, will he get the pending BVA while landed in Australia? Once he gets the BVA will there be any restriction for staying over here?

Thanks
Sai


----------

